# Know your scrap... vintage collectors



## g_axelsson (Jan 13, 2018)

Sometimes it is a lot more profitable to not scrap and just sell the boards online.

Three hours remaining...
Datapoint 2200 memory card : $48
https://www.ebay.com/itm/152856268940?ul_noapp=true
Datapoint 2200 CPU card : $84
https://www.ebay.com/itm/391957039874?ul_noapp=true
This is the beginning of the Intel CPU era, it was the base of 8008, 8080, 8086, 80286... up until PII, the PIII was a whole new design from bottom up if my memory doesn't fail me.

I have no idea what a whole 2200 computer would fetch, but I've been offered another computer in trade for one of my 2200, that computer usually goes for $3000-$3500 but is more common. 

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 13, 2018)

In that 1st link, I think the gold value of those 31, 16 lead, all gold sidebraze packages would be about $60. That is based on a guess of them weighing 2g each. If they weigh more, the value would increase proportionally.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 14, 2018)

Good thing people didn't know the gold price on that board then.  

I know who bought it and it ended up with a curator for a computer museum. Either in his private collection or in the museum. I actually expected the price to go up a bit more, but maybe I'm just partial.

Göran


----------

